# A moment of silence please.



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

............................................................................


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::RIP::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;;
























Forza. Save the motor carbon based things are expendable.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

That was a massive impact.  


.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Alex - won't that buff out? :eeps:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Wow. Any details on what happened?

Not even the driver tub survived.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Man, I don't see how anyone could survive that...that's a small green cloth.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Too bad about the accident, but what kind of Ferrari is that? An Enzo?

Plus, cool looking Alfa Romeo Police Cruisers.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out what it hit. In the last photo, there is a tire on the asphalt, looks like from a small car, but I can't see any other wrecks around. Also, I see no trees on the side, so the probability that it hit a tree is low too.

Based on the sign in the last photo, the incident happened in near of Milano, Italy.


----------



## sunnykk (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't see any pictures :dunno:


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Those look like enzo wheels, but I am not shure. The tyres seem like the have a little too much profile to be an enzo though. On second thought, I'm pretty shure that is an enzo.

Edit:

regular Enzo









compare this to the one above.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

sunnykk said:


> I can't see any pictures :dunno:


Me neither


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

For those who can't see the images


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hawk2100n said:


> Those look like enzo wheels, but I am not shure. The tyres seem like the have a little too much profile to be an enzo though. On second thought, I'm pretty shure that is an enzo.


The car is (was) an Enzo.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Given the pictures, it looks to me as though a bomb went off in the passenger compartment and split the car in half.

Does not look like another car was involved. :dunno:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

The car IS/WAS indeed an Enzo. I think the accident happened last Sunday. As Alex mentioned, the sign appears to suggest it was in Italy, near Milan(039 city code, someone correct me if that is wrong).



> Sunday morning near Milan a 41 years old man died because he lost control of his car.
> Fortunately in the crash there weren't other cars.


The tire in the road in the last pic is an OEM Enzo tire built by Bridgestone(Potenza RE050A Scuderia)... I know, they look pretty lame for a $700,000 car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup, 039 is the area code for Milan. According to the police, the impact was at 256 km/h ~ 157mph. 

There's a thread about it on the FerrariChat. It took them 2 pages to figure out what model it was


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

That bit of road, from the pictures, looks pretty darn straight. You wonder how he lost control of the car.

My little sister lost control of MB 560S Convertible and totalled it years ago. It was on a straightaway too. She survived it, miraculously with no injuries, thank goodness. I asked her how it happened, and she told me that she was reaching over to the passenger seat to grab a music tape to put in the tape player. When she looked ahead, she was drifting dangerously into a ditch. She overreacted, and over compensated, then to correct her overcompensation, she overcompensated again, and so on.... eventually losing control of the car and smashing it right into the side of the road.

Perhaps something similar happened here.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yup, 039 is the area code for Milan. According to the police, the impact was at 256 km/h ~ 157mph.
> 
> There's a thread about it on the FerrariChat. It took them 2 pages to figure out what model it was


saw the same thread on there. I figured it out by seeing the first pic that it was an Enzo.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yup, 039 is the area code for Milan. According to the police, the impact was at 256 km/h ~ 157mph.
> 
> There's a thread about it on the FerrariChat. It took them 2 pages to figure out what model it was


Wow, 2 pages. That means those guys are Ferrari gurus!!

It's like watching Jeopardy. If you have a smattering of knowledge in the categories that they ask, you can do qutie well, but the moment they put up a category you are an expert in, you do quite badly... too many facts and figures make it hard to come up with the answer.


----------

